# GRS 2016 benefitting the Wounded Heroes of TX



## sb (Jul 16, 2004)

2016 Sunbelt Valve Services GRS/Riptide Series benefitting the Wounded heroes of Texas dates as follows for both series:

#1--April 30, 2016 
#2--May 21, 2016
#3--June 11, 2016
#4--July 16, 2016
#5--Aug 20- Wounded Heroes Invitational.

Featuring: The Sunbelt Valve Services Galveston Redfish Series
The Future Fasteners Riptide Series
The Castaway Rods Angler of the Year
The Blast & Cast Mens Ministries Newcomer of the Year
The FCJ Marine Final 4 Bracket

NEW 2016 - Wounded Heroes FREE Invitational - details soon (Facebook/website)

NEW 2016 - Newcomer of the Year award - Overall total heaviest weight for the new team in either the GRS or Riptide Series.

NEW 2016- Riptide Series Angler of the Year award

NEW 2016- Riptide and GRS Final 4 bracket included in entry fee.

NEW 2016- GRS Series Angler of the Year- no drop tourneys this year.

NEW 2016- 20% of the field receives cash/prizes. 80% of the cash entries goes to the top 15% of the field. The lower 5% of the the field will receive prizes. This increases prize money to the top finishers.

www.specktourney.com


----------

